# Complex 15 Face vs Body



## Ryderov (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm a guy, I have no idea if this is the right section, and I honestly don't know if this is the right site for this. Skin and Bodycare sounds close enough, so here goes.

  	I've been using Complex 15 for a while now and like it a lot. My question pertains to the differences between the face and body formulas. Both creams look and feel identical in the hands and on the skin, so I was curious as to what was actually different in the ingredients list.

  	After breaking everything down, here's what we're left with. I'm listing what each lotion has that the other doesn't.

*Face**:*

  	PEG-40 Stearate
  	Disodium EDTA

*Body:*

  	Tetrasodium EDTA

  	That's it. Big difference, huh? Both of the EDTAs are just preservatives / stabilizers, so the premium for the face lotion basically is for the PEG-40 Stearate.

  	With a Google search, I found that PEG-40 Stearate helps water mix with oil and dirt, so it can presumably be washed off.

  	Now for the questions. Does this ingredient really matter for a lotion that's going to be staying on my face all day? Wouldn't it be more useful if this were a face cleaner that goes on and immediately get washed off? Also, how effective do you guys think this ingredient even is in the first place? Is it alone worth the premium?

  	Prices obviously range from time to time, but they generally average to about the same ballpark over time. Right now the Body is going for $1.04 an ounce and the Face is $2.46 an ounce. Obviously this is a gigantic difference, and I just want to know if the PEG-40 Stearate is at all worth it, or if I should just pocket the money and put the body lotion on my face too. I plan on using this stuff for the foreseeable, so that's quite a bit of money over years and years.

  	Thanks.


----------



## Ryderov (Jan 17, 2013)

It looks like the only reason to use different EDTAs is based on the PH of the product, so there really is no fundamental difference as to whether one should be used on the body or face.

  	This stuff always goes on immediately after washing my face, so I don't see PEG-40 Stearate as necessary. Even if I put it on at other times, while it might be helpful at some small level, necessary isn't a word I would use to describe it.

  	I'm not going to pay a 150% premium for it over the body lotion, so I guess I won't be ordering anymore of the face lotion once I use up the two tubes I currently have.


----------



## shinebright (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, just a slight difference in ingredients! My boyfriend uses Complex 15 for the body on his face all the time. Funny, I recently asked him if it was okay for him to be doing it. He hasn't had any issues with using it on his face, I just saw the bottle and was curious.

  	It seems that it's okay to be using the body lotion on your face.


----------

